# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر السبت 25فبراير 2012 (اخبار - اعمدة)

## musab aljak

*الله لا         إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه         سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات         وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع         عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين         أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ         من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه         السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده         حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم - صدق         الله العظيم- البقرة:255

اللهم بك         أصبحنا و بك أمسينا وبك نحيا و بك         نموت وإليك النشور 


أصبحنا         وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا         إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له         الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ         قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذا         اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من         شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده.         رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر         رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار         وعذاب في القبر 

اللهم         أنت ربي, لا إله إلا أنت , خلقتني         وأنا عبدك, وأنا على عهدك ووعدك         ماستطعت, أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت,         أبوء لك بنعمتك علي و أبوء بذنبي         فاغفر لي, فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب         إلا أنت 

بسم الله         الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض         ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم         

اللهم         إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا         والآخرة. اللهم إني أسألك العفو         والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي         ومالي, اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن         روعاتي, اللهم احفظني من بين يدي         ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي         ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال         من تحتي 

اللهم         إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك         و ملائكتك وجميع خلقك أنك انت         الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك         لك و أن محمداً عبدك ورسولك 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*في الهدف

ابوبكر عابدين

الكارثة المنتظرة
* هل نقول انه جدل اهل بيزنطة ( الدجاجة اولا ام البيضة ) والعدو يحاصر مدينتهم ؟! ام نقول انه تصرف اهل القبيلة السودانية المعروفة والتي كانت مجتمعة في احتفال ( سباق الحمير ) والعدو على ابواب مدينتهم ؟!
* نعم كل هذا ينطبق على حال انديتنا الكسيحة في الدرجة غير الممتازة بقيادة المريخ والهلال في صراعهم الاجوف مع اتحاد الكرة فاقد البصر والبصيرة .
* انه الصراع الارعن الذي يغذيه الاعلام والذي يبحث اصلا عن الاثارة ليبيع بضاعته ولا شئ غير ذلك والنتيجة في آخر المطاف ميتة وخراب ديار !
* المريخ تصالح مع الهلال والهلال توافق مع المريخ وقلنا في ذلك خير واتفقا على ترميم العلاقة بينهما ونبذ التعصب الاعمى قلنا خيرين ، ولكن سكرتير المريخ المحترم الاخ عصام الدين الحاج ابى الا وان يشعلها حربا ضروسا على الاتحاد العام من جهة وعلى اندية الممتاز الفقيرة من جهة اخرى بحجة عدم عدالة توزيع اموال الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني وضرورة تمييز المريخ والهلال عن بقية الاندية الاخرى بحجة صرفهما العالي وجماهيريتهما الطاغية !
* الثورة اندلعت والحرب اشتعلت وقودها الصحافة والاعلام ، واصبحت التصريحات النارية والعبارات العنترية تملأ الصفحات الرياضية بين السيد عصام الدين الحاج من جهة والرفيق المناضل محمد سيد احمد حامل لواء الاتحاد من جهة اخرى وإمتلأت صفحات الصحف بشتى انواع عبارات الاثارة عن الحرب القادمة ولم تخلو بالطبع من عبارات الغمز واللمز ، ورفعت المذكرات والشكاوي وتسمم الجو العام .
* اندية الممتاز انقسمت الى قسمين قسم مع الاتحاد العام مؤيدا لعرض شركة سوداني وقسم ( متوالي ) مع تكتل المريخ والهلال بحثا عن مصالحه المالية ( والنار ولعت منو البطفيها ) الاندية تتحدى والاتحاد يحذر وينذر !!
*( الناس في شنو والجماعة ديل كلهم في شنو !؟ ) يبدو انهم يجهلون الخطر القادم والداهم الذي ينتظرهم من تحت اقدامهم وهم لا يشعرون او لا يدرون او لا يفقهون والله اعلم !!
* الخطر الداهم سادتي الكرام هو الخطاب القابع في ادراج مكاتب الاتحاد العام والذي جاء من الاتحاد الافريقي بتوصية الاتحاد الدولي الفيفا والذي وصل قبل اربعة اعوام واستلمت الاندية صورة منه ويقول ملخصه بأن موسم 2012 م هو آخر موسم للمشاركات السودانية في منافسات الاندية الخارجية الا اذا وفقت اوضاعها وتحولت الاندية ( ثمانية كحد ادنى ) الى مؤسسات ربحية بمعنى اندية محترفين تحت لواء رابطة اندية المحترفين وفق شروط محددة سنتناولها لاحقا ..
* نعم الاتحاد الدولي والاتحاد الافريقي قالا واكدا بأن هذا الموسم هو الاخير ولكن جماعتنا جماعة الخير في السودان ( سادين دي بيطينا والتانية بعجينة ) وكأن الامر لايعنيهم في شئ !
* الانذار امامنا وبدلا من ان نتصرف بعقلانية ومسؤلية ونكسب الزمن ونجلس لحل تلك الازمة والخطر الذي يتهددنا اصبحنا كالاطفال الذين يتصارعون على دمية او لعبة ولا ندري ما يدور حولنا حتى يأتينا اليقين .
* نعم سادتي الكرام الاتحاد لا يتعامل بمسؤلية لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه واندية الممتاز وعلى رأسها المريخ والهلال فاقدة للبصر والبصيرة ولا تدري انها لا تدري وتلك هي المصيبة الكبرى ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .
* كرات × الهدف
* يا ترى هل المريخ والهلال بشكلهما الحالي مؤهلان للفوز بأي من البطولات الافريقية المطروحة ( ابطال الاندية ، الكونفدرالية) لا سيما وانها الفرصة الاخيرة لهما معا بجانب اهلي شندي والامل .
* عقودات المريخ والهلال وبعض اندية الممتاز الاخرى مع المحترفين الاجانب والتي تكلف ملايين الدولارات هل ستستمر من اجل الدوري الممتاز المحلي لا سيما واننا في العام القادم ( محليون فقط ) ؟!
* يا اخونا عصام الدين الحاج ويا صاحبنا هاشم ود ملاح ويا اهلنا في كتلة الممتازويا جماعة الاتحاد العام بقيادة الرفيق المناضل محمد سيد احمد ( الجكومي ) اوقفو هذا الصراع الاجوف وفكروا في مخرج من مأزق خطاب الاتحاد الافريقي بتكوين دوري المحترفين وضرورة ايجاد شركات ومؤسسات تجارية تدخل في شراكة مع انديتنا ( الممتازة ) .
* يا نادي الخرطوم 3 القانون الجديد لا يسمح بدخول الاندية في شراكة مع اي مؤسسة حكومية فماذا انتم فاعلون ؟؟؟
* يا وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية ويا اتحاد الكرة العام ويا اندية الممتاز ويا صحافة ويا اعلام ويا اقطاب اجلسوا جميعا للتفاكر والتشاور حول ايجاد مخرج سليم من ذلك المأزق الذي اوقعنا انفسنا فيه بالتباطؤ ( والعرض خارج الزفة ) قبل فوات الاوان وعلى رأس ذلك صياغة قوانين تسمح بتحويل الاندية والمؤسسات الرياضية الى مؤسسات ربحية تجارية بدلا عن العمل الرياضي الاهلي والهواية التي اصبحت لا تناسب التنافس الرياضي العالمي .
* لنا عودة لهذا الموضوع وندعو وسائل الاعلام المختلفة الاهتمام به بدلا عن الخوض في لجة الصراع الاجوف الحالي والذي لا ولن يقدم شيئا للكرة السودانية .

*

----------


## musab aljak

*شهد الحروف

د.نشأت نبيل

هل اتفاق مريخ هلال بداية لانهيار مملكة الاتحاد ؟


·      هل عرفتم الان لماذا كان الاتحاد يتبنى سياسة (فرق تسد) ، هذه السياسة التي ابتدعها الدكتور شداد واستمر عليها (حواريه) في قيادتهم للاتحاد من خلفه .
·      منذ ان اتى الاتحاد ببطولة الدوري الممتاز بدأ الدكتور شداد رئيس الاتحاد السابق باستمالة اندية الولايات بعد ان اقنعها بان نادى القمة يتغولون على لاعبيهم ومستحقاتهم المالية وان وجود هاتين العملاقين خطر على اندية الولايات ، وان نادى القمة هم حجر (العثرة) في طريق تطوير الرياضة في السودان ، و اقنع الدولة بهذه الفكرة ,... وللأسف...  ساندته الدولة في هذه السياسة على أمل اصلاح حال كرة القدم على يديه ، وبداء في وضع القوانين والعراقيل امام عملاقي القمة ، ونجح في حد كبير فى تكوين كتلة كبيرة من اندية الاقاليم  تسانده في تمرير قراراته ضد ناديي القمة.
·      وبمرور الزمن اقتنع شداد بأن ناديي القمة (ضرورة) لا مفر منها فبداء بالتقرب الى احدى الناديين على حساب الاخر ، فتقرب من الاستاذ صلاح ادريس رئيس نادى الهلال السابق ونادى شندي حالياً وابعد المريخ ومارس ضده أقصي سياسة التعنت ، حتى وصل جبروته الى اجبار المريخ العائد من منافسة افريقية خارجية على اداء مباراة ضمن منافسة الدوى الممتاز بعد اقل من ثمانية واربعون ساعة مخالفاً قوانين الفيفا ، ولان الغرض من سياسته تنفيذ مخططه لا تطوير كرة القدم ، هذه السياسة لا يمكن تنفيذها الا بتفرقة ناديي القمة وجعلهما في حالة حرب دائمه ، حرب تشغلهم عن ما يدور داخل الاتحاد ، فلم تدم العلاقة (النفعية) بين الاتحاد والهلال طويلاً  فانقلب على غريمه القديم الذى وفر له المال والسند واتى به رئيس (منتخب) لاتحاد الكرة لدورة اخره ، فتقرب الى المريخ وانقلب على الهلال ومارس نفس ما كان يمارسه على المريخ في السابق ضد الهلال ووصل الامر به ذات يوم عندما رفض للهلال تسجيل حارس مرمى من احدى فرق الولايات فهاجمه رئيس الهلال والاعلام الازرق فاحس شداد بخطورة هذا الهجوم فاقترح عليهم في سابقةً لم يسبقها عليها رئيس اتحاد في (العالم) من قبل بتسجيل حارس مرمى الموردة.
·      وعندما احست الدولة بأن شداد (خميرة عكننه) داخل الوسط الرياضي ، وانه لا يملك عصا موسى التي سوف تصلح بها حال الرياضة في السودان ، ولا ناديي القمة هم من يعطلون عجلة تطوير الرياضة في السودان ، وان لناديي القمة القدح المعلى لتأهل المنتخب بعد غياب قرابة نصف قرن الى بطولة امم افريقيا ، وان سياسته التي ينتهجها في ادارة الاتحاد ضد المبادئ العامة التي تتبناها وتعمل بها الدولة ، فتخلت الدولة عن دعم شداد وبداء صراع الشرعية بين الدولة والاعلام الرياضي من جهة والفيفا من جهة اخرى ،  فانقلب شداد على الدولة (حليفه السابق) التي اتت به وناصرته في سياسة (فرق تسد) ورفع عليها عصا الفيفا (البوليس الدولي) ، فوقفت الدولة والوسط الرياضي ضده وانهزم شداد ورحل.
·      واستبشرت الدولة والوسط الرياضي خيراً في اتحاد (معتصم) الجديد ، واعتقد الجميع بأن  رئاسة الدكتور معتصم لاتحاد الكرة هي من اهم المراحل التي سوف تمر بها الكرة السودانية ، وانتظرنا منه القضاء على السلبيات و اصلاح الاخطاء التي وقع او تعمد الوقوع فيها شداد ، وبناء ما تحطم من لبنات اساسية كانت السبب في دخول الكرة السودانية لنفق مظلم لا نعرف نهايته حتى الان ...لكن ... للأسف ... زاد حال الاتحاد سوء حتى إنا اصبحنا لا نعرف من هو الرئيس الفعلي الاتحاد واصبحنا نشك بان دكتور معتصم مغيب عن ما يدور داخل الاتحاد وان سكرتير الاتحاد الاستاذ مجدى شمس الدين هو من يمسك جميع مقاليد الامور داخل الاتحاد.
·      وضاعت هيبة الرئيس التي (بكل امانة وتجرد) كنا نراها في شداد وظهرت على السطح صورة سكرتير الاتحاد ( القوى الشخصية)، واصبح هو المسير الرئيسي لمقاليد الاتحاد واختفى دكتور معتصم من الصورة تماماً.
·      ولم تختفى سياسة (فرق تسد) التي انتهجها (سلفه) شداد و (الراعي الرسمي) لدكتور معتصم في السابق ، وان لم تكن ظاهره للعيان كم مارسها شداد في السابق ، ولكنها بقت داخل الاتحاد ، وهذه المرة كنت أسوء من ما مضى فتحول الاتحاد الى (شلليات) هذه مع المريخ وتلك مع الهلال ، هذا يخدم مصالح هذا وتلك تعطل مصالح هذا ، واخطلت الحابل بالنابل داخل الاتحاد ، وظهرت الاخطاء الإدارية (الساذجة) والتي من المفترض ان لا يقع فيها (مبتدئ) في العمل الإداري ، يصدر مرسوم ينظم فترة الانتقالات صباحاً ويلحق بمرسوم آخر يلغى الاول ظهراً ، يخطر ثلاث فرق من أجل مباراة واحدة ، وتلغى المجموعة عندما يتمسك كل فريق بحقه ، يسافر سكرتير الاتحاد الاف الاميال من أجل تسجيل لاعب لإرضاء الهلال ، ، ويمنع المريخ من تسجيل لاعب داخل مباني الاتحاد ، يخرج سكرتير لجنة الحكام ويهاجم الصحفيين ويمنعهم الحديث  عن حكام افريقيا الذين يدرون مباراة الهلال ، ويضرب حكم افريقي و(عربي شقيق) على ارض السودان ويصمت جميع قادة الاتحاد ، يوقف رئيس نادى من مزاولة مهامه ويمتنع من مقابلة لجنة الاتحاد الافريقي متعللاً بشهادة مرضية من احدى اكبر المستشفيات الخاصة في السودان ، ويجوب السودان سفرا برا وجوا ولو كان هناك بحراً لفعله ، ويمثل عضو من الاتحاد امام لجنة التحكيم ويدعى أنه لم يكن في موقع الحدث حتى يؤكد لهم من اعتدى على الحكم بالرغم ان الجميع يعلم بأنه رأى من اعتدى على الحكم حتى انه (كان من الحجازين) في هذه الواقعة.
·      الاتحاد  يدعى ان يدعم أنديته (مادياً) فماذا يقدم للأندية التي يرعاها ؟ هاكم دعم الاتحاد لأنديته ، يتحكم في مال الرعاية ويحدد هو من الشركة التي ترعى الممتاز بدون مشاورة الأندية (صاحبة الحق الاصيل في هذه الرعاية) ويقتسم من مال الرعاية الجزء الاكبر ويترك الفتات الى بقية فرق الممتاز ، يفرض رسوم عالية في كل فترة انتقالات ، ابتدع (بدعة) الاقرارات  وقدرها برسوم عالية ، اجبر الأندية على دفع رسوم مرتفعة امام كل قضيه يريد ان يتقدم بها ليفصل الاتحاد (راعى ومنظم البطولة) فيها ... بالله عليكم اتحاد تدخل خزينته اموال طائلة مقابل لا شيء يقدمه للأندية ، بل يترك الأندية تعانى من ضعف التمويل وتلاحقها البلاغات الجنائية ويدخل اعضاء مجلس ادارتها (الحراسات)  نتيجة عجزها لسداد مستحقات فرقها المالية. 
·      وليته توقف عند هذا الحد واكتفى وقنع  ... فلم يتوقف الاتحاد (الموقر) عند (لهف) اموال الأندية خلال منافسات الممتاز او انتقال لاعبين جدد اليها او من خلال بحث الأندية على لحفاظ على حقوقها ، فتغول ومد يديه حتى في المباريات الودية التي تنظمها الأندية ،  فبأي حق يتحصل الاتحاد على قرابة اربعين في المائة من دخل المباريات الاعدادية لفريقي القمة ، وكيف وهو يتحصل هذه النسبة (المرتفعة) يدعمهما في مشوارهما الافريقي ، وما الدعم الذي يقدمه لهما حتى يستبيح لنفسه ان يتحصل  نسبة الاربعين في المئة ،  فريقي القمة تحملوا مصاريف ترحيل واقامة ونثريات الفريق الضيف حتى يقدموا لأنفسهم تجربة اعدادية تعينهم في مشوارهم الافريقي المقبل ، وما يقدمه لهم الاتحاد فقط الموافقة (الكتابية) على هذه المباراة و يحدد لها حكام لإدارتها ، ثم يأتي ويطالب بقيمة (40%) من دخل المباراة ، هل ياترى حكم المباراة يكلف الاتحاد هذه القيمة المخصومة من الدخل ، ام ان (الوريقة)التي وقع عليها الاتحاد تساوى هذا المبلغ...  والغريبة .... حتى الملاعب التي تجرى عليها المباراة تمتلكها اندية القمة.
·      ما يدفعه فريقي القمة للاتحاد مقابل موافقة الاتحاد على قيام مباراة اعداديه فاق الضريبة التي كانت تفرضها الدولة العثمانية على مواطنيها  .
·      هل عرفتم الان لماذا كان الاتحاد يمارس سياسة التفرقة بين الاندية ، الاتحاد يعلم بأن ناديي القمة يبيضان له الذهب الذى يدخل خزينته ، وان التفت ناديي القمة  الى هذه الاموال واتفقا ستخسر خزينة الاتحاد هذه الاموال.

شهد اخير.

اخيراً .... دَعوتـُكَ للجَفــن القريـْــحِ المسهـَّــدِ لــديّ، وللنـــوم القليــل المُشـــرَّدِ ومـــا ذاك بُخــلا بالحيــــاةِ وإنهــا لأولُ مبــــذولٍ لأولِ مُــجـتـــــــدِ.



*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يازول ماتخلبطنا دي بتاعت متين هههههههههههههه
معقوله يامصعب تنزل لينا الصحيفه الساعه 1 صباحا
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يازول ماتخلبطنا دي بتاعت متين هههههههههههههه
معقوله يامصعب تنزل لينا الصحيفه الساعه 1 صباحا



ثباح الحير يامرتدى ..

والواته ثبحة من تبيل ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الترجي صاحب الأرض يريد التتويج بكأس السوبر الافريقية أمام الفاسي

يتمنى الترجي التونسي الفائز بدوري أبطال افريقيا  أن تلعب الأرض مع أصحابها مجددا عندما يستضيف المغرب الفاسي على لقب كأس  السوبر الافريقية السبت.

وستتجدد المواجهة بين الأندية التونسية والمغربية في نهائيات بطولات  الأندية الافريقية بعدما توج الترجي بلقبه القاري على حساب الوداد البيضاوي  عندما تغلب عليه 1-صفر في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والإياب.

وتفوق المغرب الفاسي في نهائي كأس الاتحاد الافريقي على الافريقي التونسي  بركلات الترجيح بعدما تبادل الفريقان الفوز 1-صفر في المباراتين.

وستتسلط الأضواء على السويسري ميشيل ديكاستل الذي انتقل لتدريب الترجي  بعدما قاد الوداد للنهائي الافريقي وسيكون مطالبا بالتتويج باللقب بعدما  فاز النادي التونسي بثلاثية غير مسبوقة تحت قيادة المدرب نبيل معلول العام  الماضي.

وتقام مباراة واحدة لتحديد مصير لقب كأس السوبر وكانت في السنوات الأولى  تقام على أرض محايدة لكنها أصبحت تقام بانتظام على أرض الفائز بدوري  الأبطال لتمنحه أفضلية.

وعلى مدار 19 بطولة ذهب لقب كأس السوبر للفريق الفائز بدوري الأبطال 17 مرة.

وقال سامح الدربالي لاعب الترجي للصحفيين "سنبذل كل ما في وسعنا للتتويج  باللقب خاصة اننا سنلعب على أرضنا وأمام جماهيرنا. استعد الفريق جيدا  لمواجهة المغرب الفاسي ودرسنا نقاط قوته ومواطن ضعفه وسنعمل على استغلالها  لتحقيق الفوز."

وأضاف "المغرب الفاسي فريق ممتاز يضم لاعبين منضبطين تكتيكيا ويملكون مهارات فنية عالة خاصة اللاعبين المحترفين في صفوفه."

وسيعتمد الترجي الفائز بكأس السوبر عام 1995 على خبرة لاعبيه في البطولات  الافريقية بقيادة وليد الهيشري في الدفاع ومجدي تراوي وخالد القربي ويوسف  المساكني في خط الوسط وقدرات مهاجمه الكاميروني يانيك نجانج.

لكن بطل تونس يعاني من ارتباك في الوقت الحالي خاصة بعد رحيل معلول والجدل  الذي أثاره صانع لعب الفريق أسامة الدراجي بتعاقده مع نادي سيون السويسري  في خطوة فاجأت الجميع وأربكت حسابات المدرب السويسري.

وسيحاول المغرب الفاسي قبل مواجهة الترجي نسيان السجل السيء للأندية المغربية في هذه البطولة على وجه التحديد.

وسبق أن خسر الوداد لقب النسخة الأولى من البطولة في 1993 رغم فوزه بدوري  الأبطال في ذلك الوقت كما خسر الفريق ذاته المباراة النهائية أمام الزمالك  بالقاهرة بعدها بعشر سنوات.

وكان الفريق الثاني الذي خسر لقب كأس السوبر رغم تتويجه بدوري الأبطال هو  الرجاء غريم الوداد وذلك في 1998 أمام النجم الساحلي التونسي لكنه أصبح أول  فريق مغربي يفوز به بعد عامين.

وسبق أن تعثر أيضا الفتح الرباطي أمام مازيمبي الكونجولي العام الماضي والجيش الملكي أمام الأهلي في 2006. 
 




*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					بـ (كرة ذهبية صممت فى امريكا ) ..منتدى جماهير المريخ يدشن الجائزة الشهرية للاعبى الاحمر اليوم 			

يدشن منتدى جماهير المريخ اليوم بصالة نيلتون بنادى التنس بالخرطوم  شارع المطار مشروع الجائزة الشهرية لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء برعاية من شركة  زيوت فوكس ويقدم الموقع كرة ذهبية مصممة فى     الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لافضل لاعب فى المريخ هذا الشهر الى جانب جائزة  اخرى عينية وهى عبارة عن جهاز لابتوب او شاشة بلازما وذكر الاستاذ ابوبكر  محجوب فى تصريحات صحفية انهم سينسقون مع مجلس الادارة والجهاز الفنى لهذه  الجائزة الشهرية ولفت الى انهم سيتركون اختيار النجم للمدرب نفسه وقال ان  اللاعب سيوضع اسمه فى قائمة الشرف المريخى

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اصبح ناديا القمة المريخ والهلال مادة خصبة للاعلام المصرى فقد  اوردت صحيفة اليوم السابع المصرية فى نسختها ( الورقية) عدد اليوم الجمعة  ان نادى المريخ ارسل خطابا رسميا لنادى      الجونه المصرى يطلب فيه مهاجمه المحترف (فليكس) وقالت الصحيفة فى الخبر ان  جمال الوالى اتصل بأدارة النادى وطلب منهم خدمات اللاعب قبل انتهاء فترة  التسجيلات فى 29 فبراير القادم واضافت الصحيفة فى خبرها تصريح لمدير الكرة  بنادى الجونه والذى قال انه سوف يرد على طلب المريخ خلال الايام القادمة 
وبعد  مطالعة الخبر من قبل الزميل عوض الجيد الكباشى الذى يتواجد فى القاهرة هذه  الايام لقضاء امور خاصه اتصل بادارة تحرير القسم الرياضى فى اليوم السابع  وتداول مع الزملاء فى القسم الامر بعد ان تأكد له من الخرطوم انه لا توجد  اى نيه لقيد اللاعب او طلب على سبيل الاعارة ليكشف الزميل عوض الجيد ان  الخبر كان مصدره وكيل اللاعب المصرى كريم حلمى والذى هو وكيل لاعب الهلال  اتوبونج ايضا واراد بما فعله ان يلفت الاندية الاخرى للاعب عن طريق طلب  المريخ السودانى للاعب واعتذرت ادارة الصحيفة عن ما حدث ووعدت بمعالجة  الامر 
*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					المريخ يتساءل ما مصير مستحقاتنا على قناة قوون ؟			

تساءل متوكل احمد على نائب سكرتير نادى المريخ عن مستحقات ناديه  المالية وكذلك الاندية الاخرى من حصة الدورى الممتاز فى الموسم الماضى  واوضح احمد على فى     تصريحات الساخنة جميع الاندية لم تستلم مستحقاتها كاملة ولا دخل لنا بان  قناة قوون دفعت حقوق البث كاملة ام لم تفعل فعلى الاتحاد العام تجهيز المال  وتسليمة للاندية بدلا من الحديث عن حقوق الاندية وغيرها وواصل متوكل نائب  سكرتير المريخ حديثا قائلا كنا نعلم منذ البداية ان الامر لن يسير وان قرار  الغاء العقد لم يكن مفاجئا لنا وطالب احمد على ناديا القمة بمناقشة هذا  الامر فى اجتماعاتهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب مصعب الجاك على الروائع

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*السلام عليكم  كتر الف خيرك  الاخ العزيز  مصعب الجاك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ابوبكر عابدين اخطأ بزكره لقبيلة الحسانية وسباق الحمير
هذة من الاسباب التي تأجج النعرات القبلية بيننا
هل يعلم حقيقة هذة الواقعة ام سمعها كغيره ولم يعرها اهتماما
كلام غريب جدا
الله يعين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*القمة تحذر القنوات الفضائية المتفاوضة مع الاتحاد لبث مباريات الدوري
جددت رفضها لتلفزة مباريات الممتاز
القمة تحذر القنوات المتفاوضة مع الاتحاد وتهدد
الناطق الرسمي للقمة: مشكلتنا الاتحاد وليست قناة قوون

كشف الاستاذ عصام الحاج امين عام نادي المريخ الناطق الرسمي باسم اللجنة المشتركة للقمة ان مشاكلهم حول عملية البث التلفزيوني لمباريات الدوري الممتاز ليست مع قناة قوون الفضائية .. مشيرا في ذات الصدد الى انهم تلقوا خبر الغاء عقد البث الذي تملكه قناة قوون باسف شديد..
واكد عصام الحاج ان مشكلتهم مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وضد لائحته الظالمة مؤكدا ان القمة متمسكة بموقفها الرافض لبث مبارياتها الا في حالة وجود اتفاق مرض ينفذ مطالبها المتعلقة بنسب توزيع عائدات الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني.
وحذر الناطق الرسمي باسم القمة القنوات التي تتفاوض مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الآن من الدخول في اتفاقات رسمية دون حل مشكلة القمة واكد ان اي اتفاق يتم خارج اطار القمة لن يحقق اغراضه.
واثني عصام الحاج علي الدور الكبير الذي قامت به قناة قوون لنقل الدوري الممتاز في الموسم السابق وقال ان الهلال والمريخ يقدران عمل قوون ولا علاقة لهم بقرار الغاء العقد الذي اصدره الاتحاد.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رابطة اندية الدوري الممتاز تعقد اجتماعا 
بحضور إحدى عشر ناديا وغياب ثلاثة عقدت رابطة أندية الدوري الممتاز إجتماعا عصر اليوم الخميس 23 / 2 / 2012 وخلص الإجتماع إلى الآتي:-
وجه الإجتماع التحية والشكر والعرفان للمنتخب الوطني الذي أعاد السودان إلى وضعه الطبيعي مع الكبار في القارة الأفريقية مؤكدين أن ما وصل إليه المنتخب الوطني ساهمت فيه أندية الممتاز مساهمة كبيرة.
أشاد الإجتماع بالإعداد الجاد للأندية إستعدادا للموسم الجديد وأكد المجتمعون حرصهم على موسم مستقر بالتعاون والتواصل بين كل الشركاء في كرة القدم.
أشاد الإجتماع بإتفاقية فريقي القمة والتي ساهمت في نبذ التعصب الأعمي والتنازع والتشاكس.
أكد الإجتماع أن من حق أي نادي البحث عن التميز وأقر المجتمعون مبدأ التحفيز المادي للتميز الفني وذلك وفق أسس ومعايير ومؤشرات متفق عليها.
طالب الإجتماع الإتحاد بالإسراع في تعديل سياساته وتتشريعاته ولوائحه ونظمه الإدارية لتتوافق ومرحلة دوري المحترفين.
تكليف لجنة ثلاثية برئاسة رئيس الرابطة للإجتماع مع الإتحاد العام لقفل ملف البث التلفزيوني لموسم 2011 والوصول لقول فصل في مسألة الترحيل وذلك قبل إنطلاقة موسم 2012.
وافق المجتمعون بالإجماع على إستمرارية بروفيسور عبد الهادي تميم أمينا عاما لرابطة أندية الممتاز.
وكان المجتمعون قد ترحموا في بداية الإجتماع على الرموز الوطنية الذين فقدناهم محمد وردي وعبد المجيد منصور وكل فقداء الحركة الرياضية .

عبد الله حسن عيسى

رئيس رابطة أندية الممتاز

23/ 2 / 2012
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الجزيرة الرياضية تنقل الدوري الممتاز ومباريات المنتخب بمليوني دولار


لمدة ثلاث مواسم


اقتربت الجزيرة الرياضية من امتلاك حقوق بث الدوري الممتاز ومباريات المنتخب السوداني في التصفيات الافريقية وعرضت علي الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مبلغ 2 مليون دولار لمدة ثلاث مواسم هذا و ستقوم الجزيرة ببث 70 % من مباريات الدوري الممتاز 
وسيتم التعاقد خلال الساعات القادمة وسيدخل الدوري السوداني عالم التشفير من جديد وذلك بعد تجربة الـ A R T قبل عدة مواسم 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الصدى

عقوبات الفيفا تهدد الهلال .. 

والجزيرة تعرض مليون دولار لشراء الدورى ومباريات المنتخب 


باسكال يحصل على الكرة الذهبية .. 

امين خزينة الاتحاد العام السابق يهاجم القمة وكتلة الممتاز ويؤكد : دورينا ليس الكالشيو او اليغا وعليكم تقديم الشكر لسودانى 


الجزيرة تعرض مليون دولار لشراء الدورى الممتاز ومباريات المنتخب 


عقوبات الفيفا تهدد الهلالاب 

الهلال يتدرب لمدة ساعتين 


الامل ينذر المريخ بخماسية فى شباك الاكسبريس 


المريخ يعود الى التدريبات اليوم 


باسكال يفوز بجائزة الكرة الذبية 


ابوشامة : الاعداد يسير بصورة جيدة 


رئيس الرابطة كوستى كوستى يفتح النار على الغانى فلويد 


المصرى وائل يتصل بادارة الامل ويؤكد وصوله اليوم 


صلاح حسن سعيد : دورينا بضاعة كاسدة والاندية عليها الاستفاقة من سباتها العميق فالممتاز ليس الكالشيو 


مواجهة نارية بين ميلان ويوفنتوس 


الترجى التونسى يستضيف المغربى الفاسى الليلة 


مدرب الذئاب يتوقع نزالا مثيرا بين اهلى شندى والهلال 


عصام الحاج : فسخ عقد سودانى لن يحل المشكلة ومالم يكن هناك اتفاق جديد القضية ستراوح مكانها


حارس زيسكو يرشح المريخ للذهاب بعيدا فى دورى الابطال 


هشام يس : ننسق مع روابط المشجعين وقمنا بعمل ملموس خلال الفترة الماضية‬
*

----------


## mohamed mahgob

*مشكووور الاخ مصعب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين مصعب الجاك وشيخ طارق
الله يعرس ليكم !!
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكور اخى مصعب على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكـــوووور يا قـلب

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر الرائع مصعب و في انتظار المزيد من الأخبار و الأعمدة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيبورد 
الطيب علي فرح
ما هي ضمانات إستمرار التحالف الهلاريخي 

تحفل  الصحف هذه الأيام بكل صغيرة وكبيرة عن إتفاق ناديي القمة الهلال والمريخ  .. وترتع صفحاتها بالمفيد وغير المفيد والفارغ والمليان من أخبار هذا  الإتفاق .. بيانات .. وإجتماعات و.. و.. وطلاقات .. وغيرها .. ولكن حتى هذه  اللحظة لم يقدم عرابي هذا الإتفاق أي خطط او ( مخطوطات ) تخبرنا عن  الكيفية التي نضمن بها إستمرارية هذا الإتفاق التاريخي المتفرد في نوعه ..  فلا يعقل بعد كل هذا التعب وبعد كل الآمال العراض التي أصبحنا نضعها على  هذا الإتفاق كبداية لتغيير ما بأنفسنا حتى يغير الله ما بنا .. أن نصبح  يوما ما فلا نجد الإتفاق ولا المتفق عليه باق .. على وزن أغنية الراحل محمد  وردي الشهيرة .. أصبح الصبح فلا السجن ولا السجان باق .. !!
جميل  جدا ماذهب إليه ناديا المريخ والهلال أخيرا .. وجميلة جدا تلك الصور لرئيس  الهلال وهو يستقبل رئيس نادي المريخ في منزل اللاعبين الجديد .. ورئيس  المريخ وهو يستقبل رئيس الهلال في منزله .. جميل جدا ذلك البيان الأخير  المزيل بتوقيعي رئيسي القمة جمال والأمين .. وحلوة جدا تلك الاجندة التي  أصبحت تطرح على طاولة النقاش عند كل إجتماع ولقاء.. دور الناديين القيادي  في تطور كرة القدم في السودان .. بتر العصبية والتعصب من الشارع الرياضي ..  التعامل والتعاون بين الناديين .. الإستفادة وتبادل المنافع الفنية عند  إستضافة الأندية للتباري معها إعداديا .. وغيرها من البنود الأخرى .. ولكن  كل هذا يمكن ان ينقلب وبالاً على الناديين وكرة القدم السودانية عموما إذا  ما حدثت ( ردة ) عن هذا الإتفاق وهي واردة بشكل كبير طالما أنه لم يتم  الإنتباه لتأطير هذا الإتفاق ووضعه في وثيقة رسمية يتم التوقيع عليها في  إحتفال يحضره ويشهد عليه كل العالم عبر القنوات الفضائية .. وثيقة تحتوي  على كل بنود الإتفاق وآليات تنفيذها وكيفية ضمان إستمراريتها وحمايتها من  تغير الشخوص والرؤوس .. وتضع شروطا جزائية على من يخل بهذه الإتفاقية ..!! 
كلمة  الإستمرارية للمعلومية هي الكلمة الأشهر على الإطلاق في العالم هذه الأيام  .. تسمى باللغة الإنجليزية Sustainability .. وسبب شهرتها الكبيرة هي أن  كل المشاريع التي يتم إطلاقها في العالم في كل المجالات يتم قياس نسبة  نجاحها من منظور الضمانات التي تؤخذ في الإعتبار لإستمرارية فوائد المشروع  .. مثلا من الجميل جدا ان تفكر ولاية الخرطوم في زراعة الأشجار على جنبات  الطرق الرئيسية في العاصمة .. ! سوف يكون المشهد مذهلا وجميل والخضرة تكسو  الشوارع .. ولكن لإستمرارية هذا العمل لا بد من ضمان وجود نظام للري لبقاء  هذه الأشجار خضراء وعلى قيد الحياة .. !! فعندما يزرع شخص ما شجرة .. ويقوم  بتركيب نظام الري يمكننا القول أن العمل كان كاملا وناجحا ..!! ولا يكون  العمل كاملا إذا ما قمت بتركيب نظام الري دون ان تزرع الشجرة ( كدا بتجيب  البعوض ) أو زراعة الشجرة دون وجد ضمان لحصولها على المياه المطلوبة ..!! 
إذا  السؤال المطروح الآن هل هنالك ( نظام ري ) تم تأمينه يضمن بقاء وإستمرارية  الإتفاق الهلاريخي فلا تزبل أوراقه وبياناته سريعا ..؟ هل نظر المكلفون  برعاية هذا الإتفاق إلى المشهد بعد خمس سنوات مثلا .. أم أن هنالك مدى زمني  معين ينتهي عنده هذا التحالف .. ( شهر ستة مثلا ) .. !؟ من يضمن لنا عدم  ذهاب الإتفاق وموته عندما يتغير الشخوص .. بعبارة أوضح من يضمن إستمرارية  العمل ببنود إتفاقية (الجنتل مان) إذا ما ذهب ملاح وعصام الحاج .. أو ذهب  الوالي والبرير .. ومن وما الذي يحمي هذه الإتفاقية من الأمزجة الشخصية  لعرابي هذا الإتفاق ومخترعيه انفسهم إذا ما طرأت أي ظروف ؟!! 
أسئلة  مشروعة نضعها على طاولة جمال الوالي والبرير .. ملاح وعصام الحاج .. أسئلة  من حقنا ان نسألها حتى نصنف أنفسنا مع أو ضد هذه المبادرة .. ففي حالة  وجود ما يضمن إستمرارية هذا المشروع الكبير وما يضمن سلامته من الأفخاخ  التي سوف توضع في الطريق فسوف يجد الدعم والمؤازرة من كل الجماهير.. أما إن  كانت هذه المبادرة كلام ليل يمحوه نهار فبالله عليكم وفروا علينا وعلى  أنفسكم هذا العناء وخلونا نشوف لينا موضوع تاني ..!! عرب أيدول مثلا ..!! 
قف : 
يا ضامن المريخ والهلال .. شيل الموية في الغربال 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القلـم الأحـمر – 
داوود عبد الحق --- أبو رونق—
الزعيم يقهر زيسكو ///---

•  في اطار استعداته للبطولة الافريقية وللممتاز ومن اجل تهيئة اللاعبين  نفسيا وبدنا للاستحقاقات القادمة ادي فريق المريخ تجربة ودية امام فريق  زيسكو الزامبي الرصاصي 
• انتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف احرزه النجم اديكو من تمريرة الساحر الزامبي ساكواها 
• زج المدرب ريكادو بتشكيلة مثالية افصحت عن الشكل المتوقع للزعيم هذا الموسم وكانت المجموعة متجانسة ومتفاهمة للحد البعيد 
•  لعب في المرمي اكرم وكان كعادته متألقا وامامه خط دفاع مكون من باسكال  ونجم الدين وكرنقو والزومة وقد ابدع واجاد خط الدفاع بأكمله وادي لاعبوه  مباراة جيدة , خط الوسط به المحور المميز امير كمال الذي يثبت كل يوم انه  مكسب كبير وبجانبه اجاد الباشا ومعهم النجم فيصل موسي والذي اكد انه من  اكبر مكاسب المريخ وفي الهجوم الساحر ساكواها الذي عاد وعادت معه الخطورة  والحيوية لخط الهجوم وظهرت الثانية الرائعة بين ساكواها والدبابة اديكو  وخلفه النجم الراجم راجي الذي تحرك في كل شبر من الملعب 
• بفضل تشكيلة  ريكاردو المناسبة سيطر المريخ علي المباراة من بدايتها ولم يترك لاعبوه أي  مساحة او زمن لفريق زيسكو وقدم فتية المريخ مباراة ممتازة وضاعت لهم عدة  فرص وتميز اداء المريخ بالجماعية والتمرير السريع وسرعة الانتقال من الدفاع  والهجوم والتركيز الذهني والتنظيم الدفاعي الجيد 
• نعلم ان  المباراة اعدادية لكننا لاحظنا التطور الملحوظ في اداء اللاعبين وارتفاع  روحهم المعنوية وادائهم الرجولي وقد امتاز لاعبي المريخ بحسن الانتشار  والتمركز الجيد مع نقل الكرة الممرحلة والباصات القصيرة وخلق فرص التهديف  من الوسط لخط الهجوم وقد ادخلت المباراة الطمأنية في قلوب الصفوة .
•  نجد ان اداء المريخ في تصاعد مع ازدياد مساحات التفاهم والتناغم بين لاعبيه  وارتفاع اللياقة البدنية وقد اشرك ريكاردو عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين في  الشوط الثاني وكانوا جميعا نجوما بارزين .
• نعتبر مباراة زيسكو تجربة قوية ومفيدة للمريخ وكشفت للجهاز الفني الكثير من الايجابيات والسلبيات 
•  ادي فريق الهلال مباراة اعدادية قوية امام فريق زيسكو الرصاصي وانتهت بفوز  الازرق بهدفين مقابل هدف وكشفت المباراة عن عيوب كثيرة للمدرب غارزيتو  خاصة في خطي الدفاع والوسط وبصراحة اعجبني لاعب الهلال فالنتاين فهو لاعب  متمكن ويجيد التسديدات القوية بجانب العكسيات المتقنة وسيفيد الهلال كثيرا 
•  باركنا اتفاق طرفي القمة وتعاونهما معا من اجل تتطور وتقدم الكرة  السودانية لكننا اندهشنا لتشكيل لجنة تسجيلات مشتركة بين الناديين 
•  يجب ان نوضح الامر حتي لا تختلط الامور بقدر سعادتنا بالاتفاق الذي يراعي  مصلحة الهلال والمريخ يجب ان ننظر الي مصلحة اللاعب وهو الركيزة الاهم في  في الرياضة فاللاعب من حقه ان يبحث عن مصلحته وعن تأمين مستقبله دون النظر  للولاء او حب الشعار فالكرة الان اضحت في زمن الاحتراف ولذلك نجد ان التدخل  في تسجيلات اللاعبين فيه هضم لحقوقهم وقتل لطموحهم 
• نعم نؤيد وبشدة  خطوات الناديين في نبذ التوترات وازالة المشاحنات الضارة بالاخلاق الرياضية  ومحاربة كل الظواهر السالبة لكننا لا نريد ان يقف طرفي القمة في طريق طموح  ومصلحة اللاعبين فهم بشر ولهم مسئوليات كبيرة .
• يبدو ان اتفاق  القمتين سيكون مزلزلا لاتحاد معتصم و وكل الوسط الرياضي موعود بموسم ساخن  مليء بالمشاكل والقضايا الخلافية بين الاتحاد العام و انديته .
• وقد  اجتمع طرفي القمة بخصوص عائد النقل التلفزيوني واعلنا رفضهم التام لنقل  مبارياتهم في الممتاز ما لم يتم تعديل اللائحة التي تعطي الاتحاد العام 35%  من قيمة العقد و 65% يوزع لجميع الاندية علي العموم نتمني موسم جميل بدون  مشاكل وندعو الجميع للجلوس والحوار من اجل حللة أي مشكلة تعيق بداية الموسم  
• بعض الكتاب الزرق لا يروق لهم اللون الاحمر ومنهم الصحفي ابو كرفته  حمراء تسر الناظرين الذي لا يري في المريخ شيئا جميلا واصل تهكمه علي بطل  الممتاز مريخ السعد وفخر البلد و هذه المرة تندر في محترف المريخ اليوغندي  موتابيا ونحن بدورنا نقول للجعلي ان مايك لاعب دخل كشف المريخ بدون ضجة  وبمبلغ مالي معقول وقدم اللاعب مستويات نالت رضا واستحسان كل من شاهده  وسيرد عليك في الملعب كما رد عليك ساكوها وأديكو اما ( الصعوت او السفة )  فهي تشبه لاعبيكم خاصة طيب الذكر الابوتونج والفلنتاين وسيبك من موتابيا  وشوف هلالك وحدثنا عن انفعال مدربكم غارزيتو بسبب حال دفاعكم المايل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
امير كمال .. هيبة وجمال .
يبدو  ان جماهير المريخ موعودة بموسم استثنائي في كل شيء في عام 2012 الذي اقترب  من الانطلاق .. وما تقدمة فرقة الاحمر من مستويات في المباريات الحبية  يؤكد ان مريخ 2012 سيكون فريد .
مستوى عالي وتنظيم ممتاز وتحرك  بالكرة وبدون كرة وانتشار سليم .. عمل فني يستحق عليه الاطار الفني بقيادة  ريكاردو التحية والاشادة والدعم لمواصلة السير في طريق الامل .
امام  زيسكو كان المريخ ممتازاً للحد البعيد تنظيمياً وتكتيكياً وفرض اسلوبه على  خصمه المتمرس والجاهز بدنياً وفنياً وكاد الاحمر ان يصل لشباك خصمه اكثر  من ثلاث مرات في نصف الساعة الاولى لولاء رعونة اديكو وسكواها .
وامير  كمال في المحور هيبة وجمال وقوة وجسارة .. النجم الشاب اعاد الهيبة  المفقودة في وسط الميدان المتأخر عقب ابتعاد الشغيل وقدم اوراق اعتماده  مبكراً للمدير الفني هيرون فيريرا ريكاردو .
تميز النجم المعطون في  الابداع بالسرعة في وسط الملعب والتمركز السليم بجانب مساهمته في التأمين  الدفاعي وصناعة اللعب بالتمريرات المتقنة .
طوال زمن المباراة لم  يلعب كمال تمريرة خاطئة ، بل ولم يقع في خطأ تكتيكي او تنظيمي وهذا يؤكد ان  المريخ لم يكسب مدافع او لاعب ارتكاز انما كسب لاعب جوكر يلعب بعقله مع  وجود القوة البدنية العالية .
في مباراة حرس الحدود لعب نجم المريخ  القادم قلعة الهلب مستوى جيد ووقع في خطأ واحد وقدم نفسه بشكل انيق في  الظهور الاول مع الاحمر رغم الزخم الاعلامي والجماهيري .
وفي  المباراة الثانية امس الاول امام زيسكو الزامبي قدم امير كمال السهل الممتع  الممتنع واستحق الاحتفاء الذي وجده من جماهير المريخ .
في شوط  اللعب الثاني كاد امير كمال ان يحرز هدف اسطوري بعد الاندفاع الرائع بالكرة  من وسط الميدان ولكن انانية سكواها حالت دون وصوله الى شباك الزيسكو .
امير كمال في محور المريخ هيبة وقوة وجمال .. ومع مرور الزمن سيكون النجم الخلوق في افضل حالاته .
ود كمال الفنان اكد بما لا يدع مجال للشك انه نجم نجوم تسجيلات 2012 الشتوية الحقيقي . 
خواطر ..!
جولة  زيسكو الودية اكدت ان المريخ يمتلك بدائل بمستوى الاساسين وما قدمه كرنقو  خير دليل على ذلك وغياب الشغيل لم يؤثر في الوسط في وجود النجم الموهوب  امير كمال وضفر اقنع وامتع في الدفاع .
في كل وظيفة لاعب بديل بنفس مستوى الاساسي .. ومريخ 2012 لو ربنا وفق المارد الاحمر سيكون انضر واخطر .
كرنقو صاحب تهديفات قوية ولكنه يسدد في كثير من الاحيان برعونة .. الرجاء التركيز قبل التهديف يا عبد الرحمن .
هل يعود عبد الحميد اسماعيل عماري للقلعة البهية مرة اخرى .؟؟؟
البرازيلي  سيجد نفسه في موقف صعب في الموسم الحالي وسيجد نفسه مجبراً على خوض  مباريات موسم 2012 بطريقة 4 \ 3 \ 3 .. وتواجد نجوم من الوزن الثقيل بكثافة  في المقدمة الهجومية والوسط المتقدم يفرض على هيرون اللعب بطريقة هجومية  كاسحة .
يمتلك الاحمر ثمانية يستطيعون المشاركة وصناعة الفارق وجلوس  واحد منهم خارج قائمة ال 18 امر صعب وهم .. اديكو ، سكواها ، كلتشي ، راجي  ، العجب ، فيصل موسى ، ماتيابا ووارغو .
خلاصة القول : ويبقى المريخ في العلالي بمقامه العالي .!

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مشكورين كسلاوى ومصعب وكسلاوى ما قصرت عوضت لينا غياب ميدو 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكور حبيبنا 
كرة ذهبة كل شهر ستكون مثل نجومية المباراة 
{ راي : تكون نهاية الفترة الاولى ( الذهاب ) و نهاية الموسم لنجم الموسم  .
كرتين خلال الموسم الرياضي ستكون تنافسية و ستعود للزعيم بفائدة كبيرة  ,,  }
*

----------

